# Other Programming > Python >  0%| | 0/10 [00:00<?, ?it/s] Python Never Ends Running

## ichatz

hello, Im trying to run this github code :
https://github.com/SamuelLiebana/4G3...m_rand_init.py


```
import numpy as np
import matplotlib.pyplot as plt
import random
from bitstring import BitArray
from scipy.stats import norm
from tqdm import tqdm

""" Implementation of Hopfield Network to calculate the simulated error probability 
    for a network initialised at corrupted memory. The result is then compared to the
    values obtained from the analytical expression for the error probability."""

# CONSTANTS
N = 100 # number of neurons in network
M_an = np.array(range(2,1001)) # number of memories for analytical values of p_e
# number of memories for simulated values of p_e
M_sim = [
    1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 
    15, 20, 25, 30, 35, 40,45, 50, 
    55, 60, 65, 70, 75, 80, 85, 90, 
    95, 100, 125, 150, 175, 200, 225, 250, 275, 300, 325, 350, 
    375, 400, 425, 450, 475, 500, 525, 550, 575, 600, 625, 650, 675, 700, 
    725, 750, 775, 800, 825, 850, 875, 900, 925, 950, 975, 1000
]   

# input noises (i.e. probability of flipping a bit 
# of original memory in initial state)
input_noise = [0, 0.01, 0.02, 0.05, 0.1, 0.2, 0.5, 0.8, 0.9, 1]
# placeholder for simulated error probabilities
error_probs = np.zeros([len(input_noise), len(M_sim)])

# SIMULATION AND ERROR PROBABILITY
for noise in tqdm(range(len(input_noise))):
    # counting variable for indexing error_probs
    index = 0
    # loop over number of memories
    for m in M_sim:
        n_errors=0
        index += 1 # increase counting variable
        # for 50 different collections of memories
        for n in range(50):
            # initialise empty memory array
            mem_array = np.zeros([m, N])
            # generate random memories (i.e. bit patterns)
            for i in range(m):
                mem = random.randint(0, 2**N - 1)
                mem_bin = BitArray(uint=mem, length=N)
                mem_array[i] = mem_bin
            # calculate weight matrix
            W = np.matmul(np.transpose(mem_array)-0.5, mem_array-0.5)
            np.fill_diagonal(W, 0)
            # choose initial memory states
            orig_mems = mem_array[np.random.choice(range(m), 50)]
            # average over chosen memory states
            for orig_mem in orig_mems:
                # average over 50 memory state corruptions for each 
                # selected memory
                for i in range(50):
                    # flip the bits according to the input noise
                    mask = np.random.binomial(1, input_noise[noise], N)
                    r = np.logical_xor(orig_mem, mask) 
                    # asynchronous update from Equation 1.1.2
                    r_new = np.matmul(W, r)
                    # implementation of step function applied 
                    # to the input for the first neuron
                    new_val = 0 if r_new[0]<0 else r[0] if r_new[0]==0 else 1
                    n_errors += 1 if new_val != orig_mem[0] else 0
        # calculate probability as proportion of changes
        prop_errors = n_errors/(50*50*len(orig_mems))
        # populate error probability array
        error_probs[noise, index-1] = prop_errors
   
# PLOTTING
# plot of simulated values
fig = plt.figure()
ax = fig.add_subplot(111)
sim_error_0, = ax.plot(M_sim, error_probs[0], linestyle = '--', color = 'k')
ax.plot(M_sim, error_probs[1], linestyle = '--', color = 'b')
ax.plot(M_sim, error_probs[2], linestyle = '--', color = 'm')
ax.plot(M_sim, error_probs[3], linestyle = '--', color = 'g')
ax.plot(M_sim, error_probs[4], linestyle = '--', color = 'c')
ax.plot(M_sim, error_probs[5], linestyle = '--', color = 'r')
ax.plot(M_sim, error_probs[6], linestyle = '--', color = 'brown')
ax.plot(M_sim, error_probs[7], linestyle = '--', color = 'olive')
ax.plot(M_sim, error_probs[8], linestyle = '--', color = 'orange')
ax.plot(M_sim, error_probs[9], linestyle = '--', color = 'darkgray')

# calculate analytical values of the error probability
p_e_0 =  norm.cdf(-np.sqrt((N-1)/(2*(M_an-1))))
p_e_0_01 = norm.cdf((2*0.01-1)*np.sqrt((N-1)/(2*(M_an-1))))
p_e_0_02 = norm.cdf((2*0.02-1)*np.sqrt((N-1)/(2*(M_an-1))))
p_e_0_05 =  norm.cdf((2*0.05-1)*np.sqrt((N-1)/(2*(M_an-1))))
p_e_0_1 =  norm.cdf((2*0.1-1)*np.sqrt((N-1)/(2*(M_an-1))))
p_e_0_2 = norm.cdf((2*0.2-1)*np.sqrt((N-1)/(2*(M_an-1))))
p_e_0_5 = norm.cdf((2*0.5-1)*np.sqrt((N-1)/(2*(M_an-1))))
p_e_0_8 =  norm.cdf((2*0.8-1)*np.sqrt((N-1)/(2*(M_an-1))))
p_e_0_9 =  norm.cdf((2*0.9-1)*np.sqrt((N-1)/(2*(M_an-1))))
p_e_1 =  norm.cdf((2-1)*np.sqrt((N-1)/(2*(M_an-1)))) 

# plot analytical values of the error probability
analytical_error_0, = ax.plot(M_an, p_e_0, label = '$p_{noise} = 0$', color = 'k')
ax.plot(M_an, p_e_0_01, label = '$p_{noise} = 0.01$', color = 'b')
ax.plot(M_an, p_e_0_02, label = '$p_{noise} = 0.02$', color = 'm')
ax.plot(M_an, p_e_0_05, label = '$p_{noise} = 0.05$', color = 'g')
ax.plot(M_an, p_e_0_1, label = '$p_{noise} = 0.1$', color = 'c')
ax.plot(M_an, p_e_0_2, label = '$p_{noise} = 0.2$', color = 'r')
ax.plot(M_an, p_e_0_5, label = '$p_{noise} = 0.5$', color = 'brown')
ax.plot(M_an, p_e_0_8, label = '$p_{noise} = 0.8$', color = 'olive')
ax.plot(M_an, p_e_0_9, label = '$p_{noise} = 0.9$', color = 'orange')
ax.plot(M_an, p_e_1, label = '$p_{noise} = 1.0$', color = 'darkgray') 

# settings for x and y labels and ticks and legend
ax.set_xlabel('Number of Memories (M)', size = 15)
ax.set_ylabel('Probability of Error ($p_e$)', size = 15)
ax.tick_params(labelsize=15)
leg1 = ax.legend(prop={'size': 15})
# ensuring that the x-axis is logarithmic
plt.xscale('log')

# add two legends (one for an/sim and one for input noise level)
leg2 = ax.legend([sim_error_0, analytical_error_0],['Simulated','Analytical'], loc='upper left', prop={'size': 15})
ax.add_artist(leg1)

plt.show()
```


-progress bar "0%| | 0/10 [00:00<?, ?it/s] " appears and stays at 0.
I believe that somethings wrong with the for loops but i dont know what.. Im running the code with Python 3.8.10 from idle or cmd panel

----------


## VictorN

> hello, Im trying to run this github code :
> https://github.com/SamuelLiebana/4G3...m_rand_init.py
> ...
> -progress bar "0%| | 0/10 [00:00<?, ?it/s] " appears and stays at 0.
> I believe that somethings wrong with the for loops but i dont know what.. Im running the code with Python 3.8.10 from idle or cmd panel


Set the breapoints inside your for loops, then debug the code step-by-step to see what where and why goes wrong.

----------

